# sears router crafter



## cwh45 (Feb 12, 2010)

hello...looking for thoughts on "sears router crafter" good and bad
thanks, cary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi cary

Just my 2 cents GOOD 

========


cwh45 said:


> hello...looking for thoughts on "sears router crafter" good and bad
> thanks, cary


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

You'll find some useful stuff here, as well:

Ornamental woodturning the Twisted Timber way

Cheers

Peter


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

When I was researching ornamental units , I got info that the Sears was a little wimpy. I went with a legacy


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess it depends on how often you use one. The Legacy is much dearer.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi galturner

The Sears lathe is a bit wimpy but I'm almost sure you paid more than 50 dollars for your legacy..

=======



gal turner said:


> When I was researching ornamental units , I got info that the Sears was a little wimpy. I went with a legacy


----------



## guestimate (Sep 29, 2012)

*crank handle*

Looking for a crank handle for the 720-25250. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------

